# Sacramento KCRA/KQCA on same channel?



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Okay,

This one is starting to annoy me.

My local NBC (KCRA), also runs the local WB station. While the FCC gave them two channels (35, and 46), they decided to put KCRA on 35-1, and KQCA on 35-3, the problem is they use two ID's on it, so when I addd it to my Dish 6000, it'll ether place KCRA on, or KQCA, but not both!!! It's irking me!

Any ideas on this. I'm guessing the box is getting confused by the two channel identifers (one is ID'ed as 3, the other as 58 (they're normal analog channels). I've tried the auto scan, it's random at which one it picks up. When I do a manual add, It'll always say channel 3, but most of the time it comes up as KQCA-DT once I save that. BTW: It's not just the labels, I'll ether get KCRA or KQCA programming, but not both... I'd be fine if it was just a label issue.

Also, why does the box ask for a label on a manual scan. I can put anything in there, it doesn't matter, it never adds anything to the label one I save it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

This is one of the things with 6000 I thought already resolved but apparently not. My RCA DTC100 has no problem picking up both.

FCC just denied KQCA's request for extension, so KQCA will have to transmit DTV siganl soon or else. By then I hope KCRA will remove the 58.3 subchannel.

WB is going HDTV this fall, I hope KQCA pick it up on time.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinkertonfloyd _
> *
> ... I'm guessing the box is getting confused by the two channel identifers (one is ID'ed as 3, the other as 58 (they're normal analog channels).
> 
> ...


As far as the manual labels are concerned, these determine what you see in the guide. You'll notice if you do an auto scan the EPG just shows the numbers. If you add them manually they will appear in the guide. And if you assign the main NWs to the analog ones you will get prime-time listings for them in the EPG, also.

The call letter IDs for digital OTAs you see in the sub-guide, View banner, Info screen & local ch menu are generated by the station. I could see where having different ID tags for subchannels multi-casted on one carrier could be a problem if it isn't done properly. Have you called, written or emailed to complain?

But if they are going to put up the WB HD content this fall they will have to put it on a different carrier frequency anyway.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Basically dish Responds back today (wow, that took awhile) that it's the broadcasters problem, since they're doing something they shouldn't be.

Why does it work on other OTA HDTV tuners then?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinkertonfloyd _
> *Basically dish Responds back today (wow, that took awhile) that it's the broadcasters problem, since they're doing something they shouldn't be.
> 
> Why does it work on other OTA HDTV tuners then? *


:shrug: I dunno.

But they'll have to move one of the stations anyway to do WB in HD in the Fall.


----------

